# What the Fuck Naps?



## dhwest (Dec 8, 2017)

I've had 12 orders with Naps, yesterday I paid for mine with bitcoin which I have done the last three. Exactly . 063543 =$1077, by the time naps processes my order bitcoin has dropped a little. Naps emails me and says you still owe $87, WTF not my fault. So today bitcoin is back up what I sent is worth more then $1077, it's $1185 but naps still wants $87 more, why the fuck are trying to make me pay over $1200 for my order. The bitcoin I sent you is worth more then my bill right now, please mark my order paid and ship it!!
View Ticket: #TLT-229-16383
Order ID - 1826161


----------



## blergs. (Dec 8, 2017)

you should PM him directly and make ticket as well. in open forum usually is not best idea before that, but i hope you get helped asap.


----------



## bamerritt50 (Dec 10, 2017)

-


----------



## alanio (Dec 13, 2018)

dhwest said:


> I've had 12 orders with Naps, yesterday I paid for mine with bitcoin which I have done the last three. Exactly . 063543 =$1077, by the time naps processes my order bitcoin has dropped a little. Naps emails me and says you still owe $87, WTF not my fault. So today bitcoin is back up what I sent is worth more then $1077, it's $1185 but naps still wants $87 more, why the fuck are trying to make me pay over $1200 for my order. The bitcoin I sent you is worth more then my bill right now, please mark my order paid and ship it!!
> View Ticket: #TLT-229-16383
> Order ID - 1826161



No way, that's messed up.  Did you get your order?


----------



## Little BamBam (Dec 22, 2018)

Any update? But yes as stated before pm a rep directly and keep it off the main threads be safe bro hope it all works out


----------



## domestic-supply (Dec 23, 2018)

If sender paid small transfer fee it probably took one hour for a transfer to be confirmed and its possible to lose more than $80 in one hour when BTC price goes down.. Most likely Naps sold amount he got imediately to avoid losing more $$. It doesnt matter if it costs 30% more today. He sold it and fixed the loss.


alanio said:


> No way, that's messed up.  Did you get your order?


----------



## Xxplosive (Jan 30, 2019)

I don't fuck wit bitcoin. And word is Naps has shit dicked more than a few people as of late. Shame.


----------



## animalxxx (Feb 6, 2019)

Bit coin is so volatile is the chance you take. But they should not continue to charge simply because the value dropped


----------

